# Osprey dive in the rain



## coastalconn (Jul 16, 2015)

Perhaps a bit underexposed, but I didn't have much light to work with.  The Ospreys were fishing so I wasn't leaving. This dive was really close and wasn't so easy to track with the big 500 being a bit slippery.. Comments welcome and thanks for looking..

1 



Osprey in the rain 7_14 7 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

2



Osprey in the rain 7_14 3 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

3



Osprey in the rain 7_14 8 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

4



Osprey in the rain 7_14 1 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

5



Osprey in the rain 7_14 4 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

6



Osprey in the rain 7_14 5 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr

7 The above series didn't show how hard it was raining because it happened so close..  This one gives you a better idea...



Osprey in the rain 7_14 2 by Kristofer Rowe, on Flickr


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 16, 2015)

Crazy Sweetness!  The bokeh you are getting with that lens is creamy especially with green and brownish backgrounds.
The fact that you can track and stay focus with any lens is super impressive.

#7 - Love the rain and looks like it's about to dive into sand or a really shallow puddle.


----------



## C. Brian Kerr (Jul 16, 2015)

Kris this is exceptional work. #4 and 5 are my favs.  In #4 your timing was spot on. you caught his protective eye covering.  That's just awesome. Kudos to you.


----------



## WesternGuy (Jul 16, 2015)

Kris, great shots as usual.  It is hard to pick out a favourite in this set, but 3 and 5 would tie for the lead.

WesternGuy


----------



## Raj_55555 (Jul 16, 2015)

,I have seen hundreds of osprey shots from you, but #7 is very unique.. Love it!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 16, 2015)

I agree with Raj, They are all wonder as your shots always are, but #7 is really wonderful I think!


----------



## John Hunt (Jul 17, 2015)

They are all fantastic but I have to agree that the rain in #7 makes it very unique and very pleasing.


----------



## goooner (Jul 17, 2015)

Oh my, very very cool. Great set, impossible to choose one!


----------



## JamesScott86 (Jul 17, 2015)

My goodness - stunning images.


----------



## Jasii (Jul 17, 2015)

What a delightful series! Enjoyed viewing them all.
Pic 5 struck a special chord in the heart.


----------



## baturn (Jul 17, 2015)

Awesome set. I tried to pick a favorite and failed.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2015)

Great series!  Superb timing on #4!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 17, 2015)

coastalconn said:


>


"I meant to do that!"


----------



## beagle100 (Jul 17, 2015)

nice osprey BIF shots


----------



## coastalconn (Jul 17, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Crazy Sweetness!  The bokeh you are getting with that lens is creamy especially with green and brownish backgrounds.
> The fact that you can track and stay focus with any lens is super impressive.
> #7 - Love the rain and looks like it's about to dive into sand or a really shallow puddle.





Raj_55555 said:


> ,I have seen hundreds of osprey shots from you, but #7 is very unique.. Love it!





John Hunt said:


> They are all fantastic but I have to agree that the rain in #7 makes it very unique and very pleasing.





FITBMX said:


> I agree with Raj, They are all wonder as your shots always are, but #7 is really wonderful I think!


Thanks!  I actually really like #7 as well.  I wasn't sure if it would be one of those shots that meant more to me as I had to endure the elements to get it.  Sometimes I think I'm a little crazy (maybe a lot) sitting in a downpour watching the Osprey hover..



C. Brian Kerr said:


> Kris this is exceptional work. #4 and 5 are my favs.  In #4 your timing was spot on. you caught his protective eye covering.  That's just awesome. Kudos to you.





WesternGuy said:


> Kris, great shots as usual.  It is hard to pick out a favourite in this set, but 3 and 5 would tie for the lead.
> WesternGuy





tirediron said:


> Great series!  Superb timing on #4!





Jasii said:


> What a delightful series! Enjoyed viewing them all.
> Pic 5 struck a special chord in the heart.


Thank you all! The timing is more the 7D Mark II.  Many people really don't need the 10 FPS, but I am that really does.  This sucker was hard to track as it was diving down from right to left and tracking towards me.  It ended up in the water about 90 feet away, but it probably started about 150 feet out.  It just appeared to my right and was already in the dive.  This time the AF worked very well on the 7Dm2 and the whole series was in focus, except when it first came out of the water.  I really missed some bad ass shots as it came straight at me 



goooner said:


> Oh my, very very cool. Great set, impossible to choose one!





JamesScott86 said:


> My goodness - stunning images.





baturn said:


> Awesome set. I tried to pick a favorite and failed.





beagle100 said:


> nice osprey BIF shots


Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 17, 2015)

coastalconn said:


> Thanks! I actually really like #7 as well. I wasn't sure if it would be one of those shots that meant more to me as I had to endure the elements to get it. Sometimes I think I'm a little crazy (maybe a lot) sitting in a downpour watching the Osprey hover..



You would have to be crazy to NOT want to do that!


----------



## Hunter58 (Jul 18, 2015)

Great job on these Osprey shots!  Love the action you capture.


----------



## bulldurham (Jul 18, 2015)

I likes 'em all!


----------



## BillM (Jul 18, 2015)

I'm starting to think that if start practicing a few hours a week you just might get good at this stuff


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 19, 2015)

Nice set Kris


----------



## JustJazzie (Jul 19, 2015)

7 is absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## D-B-J (Jul 19, 2015)

Nicely done, but I agree that a few seem just a tad underexposed.

Jake


----------



## Stormchase (Jul 19, 2015)

All great shots! 5 really has personality to it tho. 7 is just a great unique capture!


----------



## KaPOWitsCHRIS (Jul 19, 2015)

Number 5 is my favourite, the framing and the expression on the bird's face are bang on.


----------

